# Ford 4630 paint



## dylansden1234 (5 mo ago)

Does anyone know the name of Ford White paint on the wheels any help appreciated thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello dylansden, welcome to the tractor forum. 

See attached Ford tractor paint color chart:








New Holland Paint Chart






www.messicks.com





In about the middle of the chart, you will see Ford Gray Gloss (almost white) which fits your tractor's time frame.


----------

